# No me va la web de Microchip



## Davoavo (May 26, 2011)

Estoy intentando mirar un DataSheet y la web de microchip no me funciona..... ¿es solo a mi o le pasa a mas gente??

Saludos

Nada, por mucho que lo intento solo me sale esto:







Le pasa a alguien mas???, me parece rarisimo


----------



## Chico3001 (May 26, 2011)

Nope... o tienes algun malware o estas escribiendo mal la direccion

Intenta dando click en esta: http://www.microchip.com/, si aun asi no puedes verla entoces es un malware instalado en tu computadora y necesitas escanearla con algun antibichos o antispammer

de mis prefereidos es el spybot S&D

http://www.safer-networking.org/es/index.html


----------



## Davoavo (May 26, 2011)

Gracias Chico3001, lo voy a provar, ya te contare..... pero el caso es que desde el portatil, me hace lo mismo.

Es rarisimo.

A ti te la abre correctamente, osea, es cosa mia, no de la web?

Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (May 26, 2011)

Es cosa tuya... a mi me abre muy bien...


----------



## lubeck (May 26, 2011)

Yo le doy click a link que puso chico y me aparece esta pagina...


----------



## Davoavo (May 27, 2011)

Pues efectivamente era malware.... 
Curioso, ya que solo afectaba a esa web, no lo he notado con ninguna otra.

Gracias a todos


----------

